# Manatee Hammock camping?



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Anybody been there? Looking to do some tent camping soon, so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice little campground, don't recall much of anyway to safely keep a boat in the water. It's pretty shallow and the sites are well back from the water, been a few years since I've been there though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

I use to camp there all the time when I was in Boyscouts...No place to keep ur boat in the water,and the camp site are kinda far from the water,But A very nice place!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Do they even have a ramp or would I have to launch somewhere in T'ville?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I believe you have to go to T-ville to launch


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

They have A ramp.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Weekend review: The camping was nice. We were on sites 166-168 and they were the closest ones to the water.
The boat ramp was only good if you can launch in 18 inches of water, so I ran the 3 or 4 miles down to Port St. John ramp. The redfish were just as rude as the lagoon ones. Very spooky and not willing to eat Gulp anythings.
There was plenty of good food, adult beverages, and story telling to make it a fun weekend.


----------

